# Proof of ownership



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Vet bill from initial care showing she was out of a mare that belonged to you or if she was not yours but sold to you a bill of sale.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Vet bills, brand inspection, Coggins showing you as owner.


----------

